
The new MS Flight Simulator taught me how to fly an actual plane - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/09/the-new-ms-flight-simulator-taught-me-how-to-fly-an-actual-plane/
======
basicplus2
<To clarify: I did not manage my real flight's take-off or landing,>

